# Update on Miracle



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

Well as you may remember, little miracle the leo was lucky to have made it. her egg ruptured 2 weeks before hatching, despite this, tiny little miracle pulled through and the difference is amazing!

here she is when she hatched









and here she is now, im sooo proud









ill add to this as she grows x


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww wow what a lucky leo congrats she is a stunner x


----------

